

Is Internet Addiction Really An Addiction? - reyu
http://thelastpsychiatrist.com/2008/12/is_internet_addiction_really_a.html

======
trevelyan
Fortunately, the cure has already been found:

[http://www.danwei.org/front_page_of_the_day/confucianism_sav...](http://www.danwei.org/front_page_of_the_day/confucianism_save_your_kids_fr.php)

